# Is this wandering Jew?



## tylerh (May 3, 2011)

I am awful at identification -

Is this Wandering Jew??










Thanks everyone!


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

No, not sure what it is but definitely not wandering jew.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

no. the first looks to be some sort of gesneriad, the second... i really dont have a clue.

james


----------



## Zorloc (Apr 6, 2011)

Wandering Jew

http://toptropicals.com/pics/garden/2004/5/5331.jpg


----------



## tylerh (May 3, 2011)

Ok - I thought that the green and purple varieties might have been WJ - I didnt realize how distinct the color pattern on WJ was - 

Anyone know what these are then?


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

kinda looks like periwinkle and a perrenial bush...not suitable for the viv...where did you find it?


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Just for reference.  The 1'st one you pictured might work, tho assuming it's a gesneraid, but it's hard to tell with no size reference or flower.


----------



## GregF (Sep 13, 2009)

The first picture, I think is asiatic jasmine, used as a ground cover. No idea on the second.


----------



## BYHGAB (Jun 13, 2011)

where would be the best place to plant wandering jew in the viv?


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

BYHGAB said:


> where would be the best place to plant wandering jew in the viv?


Basically anywhere. In my viv it grows better in full light, but it still grows fine with filtered/blocked light areas...


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

BYHGAB said:


> where would be the best place to plant wandering jew in the viv?



where ever you want


----------



## jeosbo01 (Mar 1, 2004)

BYHGAB said:


> where would be the best place to plant wandering jew in the viv?


It doesn't matter...it will be everywhere shortly after you plant it anyways ;-)


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

tylerh said:


> Ok - I thought that the green and purple varieties might have been WJ - I didnt realize how distinct the color pattern on WJ was -
> 
> Anyone know what these are then?


There are several cultuvars of wandering jew. I have a couple of them. The most common one encountered is the type that people have already posted pictures of. In terms of placement, they will grow anywhere. Be sure to pinch back often though as IME they have a tendency to get leggy in viv conditions if not pinched back. I also have noticed that the colors tend to lose some of their vibrancy in a viv, though they defenately still are attractive vivarium plants.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

GregF said:


> The first picture, I think is asiatic jasmine, used as a ground cover. No idea on the second.


Ditto. Took the words right out my mouth.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Here is a link with a little info on the asiatic jasmine. Not the best link, but the first that popped up on the search engine I used.

Asiatic Jasmine


----------

